# Best Hair Vitamins



## Bosslady1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Which one do you prefer?

I am trying Nioxin until the end of April.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MissMusic (Jan 4, 2008)

Futurebiotics!!!


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling (Jan 4, 2008)

Come on ladies, I remember when vitamins was hot like indian haircare products.


----------



## kbfluff (Jan 4, 2008)

Amino Acids

Viviscal


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling (Jan 4, 2008)

Girl I like Nature Made Fish Oil my hair would grow in shiney and soft. Ontop of that it made my skin clear. It was the only vitamin I was using


----------



## WriterGirl (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm currently using Biotin Forte and Marlyn Formula 50. They have been great so far. My mother has taken them for about 6 months, and her hair growth has been fabulous.


----------



## Tootuff (Jan 4, 2008)

I take MSM, Biotin and Flaxseed Oil.  Works great for me.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Karmakarma said:


> Come on ladies, I remember when vitamins was hot like indian haircare products.


 

*WE ARE SOOOOO ><!*

 I will add some fish oil to my diet again. I was using Sevens Seas Cod Liver Oil. I got to get some more this weekend.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 4, 2008)

For me, it was Nioxin.  I got MAD growth when I was taking them, but they were expensive for me so I stopped.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jan 4, 2008)

I currently take Dollar General Hair, skin and nails viatamin and so far they work for me.  I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 4, 2008)

Country Life Maxi-Hair Vitamins, and the standard biotin, msm.


----------



## chenai (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had the best results taking Viviscal.


----------



## _belle (Jan 5, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I take MSM, Biotin and Flaxseed Oil. Works great for me.


*miss lady, what happened in your sig??? i need to get on THAT!*


----------



## crumbling_images (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are my results from taking the Treasured Locks H2G Hair Growth Vitamins & Gueye Hair Vitamins:

Here are my pictures:
Before (18 May 07) - Left Hand Side
After ( 20 Jun 07) - Right Hand Side

I'm still using these two vitamins. Hoping to meet my hair goal by the end of 2008!!


----------



## favorc (Jan 5, 2008)

FUTUREBIOTICS!!


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 5, 2008)

Artemis said:


> *Country Life Maxi-Hair Vitamins, and the standard biotin*, msm.



I use these too. I have the NSI brand biotin and I take sea kelp as well.


----------



## Dubois007 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use GNC and I'm satified. 
I stopped for awhile but now I'm back taking them again


----------



## momi (Jan 5, 2008)

Country Life Maxi-Hair and Fish oil capsules!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 5, 2008)

Karmakarma said:


> Come on ladies, I remember when vitamins was hot like indian haircare products.


 
Girl you ain't never lied! I remember last year, that's all people could talk about was the vit regime.

*Tootuff!!!* Girl what you been putting in your vitamins :fat:

_*"Waiter, I'll have what she's having*"_


----------



## texasgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

Vivicsal with acerola c and msm changed my world.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I take MSM, Biotin and Flaxseed Oil. Works great for me.


 
Your hair has really grown in a year, impressive.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 5, 2008)

*Out all of the hair vitamins I've tried (and I've tried a few brands ), Hairtopia vitamins have been the best.  I think only two people on this forum confided in me that they've taken them as well.  If only they weren't so darn expensive (but you do get a LOAD of vitamins for a one month supply).  I would like to take them again soon but I'm not sure yet as I plan to supplement other vitamins for other needs (not necessarily for hair) and I do not want to take TOO MUCH.*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am currently taking muti's from VS, Nourishair from GNC, and some biotin, iron, calcium, and I may be missing a few....I fell off for a while will get back on since I am braided up doing the C&G!


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 5, 2008)

Hair vitamins are whack.
They make me gain weight.
I rather just eat right.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 5, 2008)

Hair vitamins are whack.
I used to use them...
They made me gain weight.
I went from 115-125...
which was fine... but it made me
hungry and I'd eat junk food...
Now, I just eat right.  No vitamins.
It's my opinion that my hair will grow that
normal 1/2" per month with or without vitamins.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOVE Source of Life Energy Liquid.  It is for overall health, not advertised as a hair vitamin.  It has absolutely everything (and the liquid form does not contain soy).  My hair grows faster and healthier than with any other vitamin, and I've tried lots, hair vits. incl.  My nails also grow.  Since it has everything, I don't have to take a million diff types, just one, that I mix up in a health smoothie. (This vitamin does contain lots of biotin and spirulina and lots of other goodies)

The only other vitamin that is great for skin and hair that I would have to supplement is Cod Liver Oil which I HATE and can never stick to.  I also throw a little flax in my shakes from time to time.

Hth.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 5, 2008)

*I forgot to mention that I'm only taking a new multi-vitamin (Active One with Iron) and 42 Fruits and Vegetables at this time and I swear it feels as if I have tons of newgrowth.  Unfortunately, since my hair has not been straightened it's kind of hard to tell what's newgrowth and what's regular hair shrinkage (esp at the roots)-but it just feels different like I have a ton of growth (not to mention the sore scalp thing...has it been confirmed that it could be sign of major hairgrowth yet?) *


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 5, 2008)

I've tried all kinds of vitamins -- HF37, Therapro HairGain, Kerastase Densitive, Biotin and MSM. I am not sure which vitamin is best but right now my favorite is the Densitive. It's just two pills a day and it's supposed to help maintain or increase the density of your hair and at this point I'm more concerned with reducing shedding and gaining thickness than I am with fast growth. 

I took HF37 years ago and noticed a definite increase in growth but it was just too many pills. 1 Biotin a day gave me some results and was much simpler. With MSM, I started taking it for my hair but now take it for joint/muscle pain.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 7, 2008)

crumbling_images said:


> Here are my results from taking the Treasured Locks H2G Hair Growth Vitamins & Gueye Hair Vitamins:
> 
> Here are my pictures:
> Before (18 May 07) - Left Hand Side
> ...



That's some awesome growth right there! I see that you had to start twisting your roots like starter locs just to hold onto those twists!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 7, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> *Hair vitamins are whack.*
> They make me gain weight.
> I rather just eat right.


 
what is wack 2 u is the hotness 2 others. 

...ways of the world my dear.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I take MSM, Biotin and Flaxseed Oil. Works great for me.


You know you are my hair idol!! I have a TWA a little longer than yours was in your siggy picture. I just started taking a tablespoon of Flax oil in the morning and one at night. I know that flax seed oil works wonders for so many things, including our hair. I am also taking Shin Mins for women and Biotin. Biotin will grow some finger nails if nothing else, my nails are off the chain right now!!! I have 10 beauties!!

My hair is growing really fast, my 10 year old son noticed...  I better take my before picture.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like Vitamin World.  I'm taking biotin and msm from them right now.  True Essentials is my multi right now, but when I finish that, I'm going back to Vitamin World.  

True Essentials has everything you could ever want from a supplement.  The box that I have now was a gift though, and at $90 for one month supply, I will not be purchasing once I run out.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone taking shen min? Any success and how long? Thanks


----------



## Valerie (Jan 13, 2008)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Out all of the hair vitamins I've tried (and I've tried a few brands ), Hairtopia vitamins have been the best.  I think only two people on this forum confided in me that they've taken them as well.  If only they weren't so darn expensive (but you do get a LOAD of vitamins for a one month supply).  I would like to take them again soon but I'm not sure yet as I plan to supplement other vitamins for other needs (not necessarily for hair) and I do not want to take TOO MUCH.*



I think you are right there, I tried Hair Formula 37 and the growth was very good indeed, again it was expensive.  However I am using Nature's Plus, ultra hair plus, beauty complex, vitamin E and Evening primrose oil, my results are very good.   However i will be trying Perfect Spiral, which vitamin supplement in powder form, but it can be used as a meal replacement, available on www.perfectspiral.com.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 15, 2008)

Funny you should mention this - I just bought Futurebiotics today - I heard good reviews on them - so I'm gonna try them out - starting today.


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 15, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> Anyone taking shen min? Any success and how long? Thanks



I am! Shen Min and Biosil....... best thing I ever taken for my hair! I've tried HF37, Viviscal, Hair Skin and Nails but I only noticed a true difference when I started the Shen Min and Biosil. I should have done one at a time so I would know which one is responsible for the rapid, healthy, shiny growth but I'm sticking to both....along with my regulars of krill oil, primrose oil, chlorella, and a multi.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 15, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I am! Shen Min and Biosil....... best thing I ever taken for my hair! I've tried HF37, Viviscal, Hair Skin and Nails but I only noticed a true difference when I started the Shen Min and Biosil. I should have done one at a time so I would know which one is responsible for the rapid, healthy, shiny growth but I'm sticking to both....along with my regulars of krill oil, primrose oil, chlorella, and a multi.


 
Thanks for the response. Is the Biosil liquid?


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 15, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> Thanks for the response. Is the Biosil liquid?



Yes it is. I take six drops a day in vitamin water,and the workers at the health food store say its the ONLY thing you need for your hair ever!


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 15, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Yes it is. I take six drops a day in vitamin water,and the workers at *the health food store say its the ONLY thing you need for your hair ever*!


 
Wow only thing,i'm checking this out


----------



## Coffee (Jan 15, 2008)

tbaby_8 said:


> I currently take Dollar General Hair, skin and nails viatamin and so far they work for me. I will let you know if that changes.


 

I take Dollar General also!!


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 15, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> Wow only thing,i'm checking this out



Yea it's pretty special! Sareca, (the reason why I tried it along with SO many health food store recommendations of it) loves it but she said it makes her hair too straight, I don't mind that part.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I am! Shen Min and Biosil....... best thing I ever taken for my hair! I've tried HF37, Viviscal, Hair Skin and Nails but I only noticed a true difference when I started the Shen Min and Biosil. I should have done one at a time so I would know which one is responsible for the rapid, healthy, shiny growth but I'm sticking to both....along with my regulars of krill oil, primrose oil, chlorella, and a multi.


She is telling the truth... I had alopecia and my hair is growing BACK I mean fast.  Nothing else has worked like this combo. I'm doing 12 drops a day of the Biosil 6 in the morning and 6 at night.  I had a bald spot that has has grown back in and my hair is growing in thick also!! I'm so happy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> Anyone taking shen min? Any success and how long? Thanks


I swear by Shin Min and the Shin Min DHT - I also take Biosil I know the Shin Min works and the Biosil kicked it into overdrive. The Biosil will help the hair that you grow be stronger. The Shin Min just grows hair period.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 15, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I swear by Shin Min and the Shin Min DHT - I also take Biosil I know the Shin Min works and the Biosil kicked it into overdrive. The Biosil will help the hair that you grow be stronger. The Shin Min just grows hair period.


 

Whoa time to buy Thanks


----------



## R4L (Jan 15, 2008)

The brand doesn't matter, as much as consistency.  After consistently adding an omega 3-6-9 [liquid] and taking my multi, I ran into someone I hadn't seen in about 6 months.  She told me I was glowing.  That and regular exercise were the only things I was doing differently.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me about BioSil I 've got to pick that up again. It made my skin look great! It shrinks your pores...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 16, 2008)

Look for the Biosil at Vitacost.com, they sell it for half of what my local health food store sells it for!!!! 

That is ture consistancy is key but find I get better results with some products vs others as well.


----------



## lisana (Jan 16, 2008)

I take puritan pride and One A Day, I'm surprised not more people have mentioned puritan pride vits since they always have the sales.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 16, 2008)

I chose other.  I take multi vitamins, calcium, vitamin c, and Formula 50 for hair and nails.


----------



## growinhair2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, which Shin Min Vitamin did you buy? They have several listed.


----------



## SouthernTease (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not into vitamins anymore...
*they make me gain weight*... 
I was always between 115-120...
when I started vitamins I went up to 125...
it's not bad but... if I kept taking them
I could only imagine... they *made me super
hungry all the time* and usually I eat whatever's
convenient and for me it was pizza...
I took Ultra Hair for a time, GNC for a little while, Centrum
I say think twice before starting a vitamin regimen
if you don't want to gain weight.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 6, 2008)

I am currently using Shen-Min and Biosil.So far so good

EDITEDoes anyone know if you can take these if you're pregnant?I'm not pregnant,just asking


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 7, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Kalani (Mar 10, 2008)

I take regular vitamins; a multivitamin, B-complex (I need extra B!), and sometimes additional C and E (when I need an immunity boost). All of them are Shaklee brand which is a little pricey but over the years I have found it to be one of the best. 

For my flaxseed oil I use Spectrum essentials (Shaklee hasn't yet come out with flax oil capsules).

I also drink Shaklee soy protein shakes that have an array of essential and non-essential amino acids. 

Yeah, I'm a bit of a nutrient junkie!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 10, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> EDITEDoes anyone know if you can take these if you're pregnant?I'm not pregnant,just asking


 
Pregnant women should consult their physician before starting a vitamin regimen.


I started taking "Ultra Hair Plus with MSM" by Natures Plus, Biotin from Vitamin Shoppe, and One-A-Day Women's formula. I'm thinking about adding the Fish Oil and Flaxseed.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 10, 2008)

I only take one source of vitamins, MONA VIE!


----------



## taj (Mar 10, 2008)

I love taking Nioxin, Viviscal, Biotin and NAC. This combination works great for me! I've also consulted my doctor, who approved it and is now on the same regimen.


----------



## Extremus (Mar 10, 2008)

crumbling_images said:


> Here are my results from taking the Treasured Locks H2G Hair Growth Vitamins & Gueye Hair Vitamins:
> 
> Here are my pictures:
> Before (18 May 07) - Left Hand Side
> ...



:wow:



SouthernTease said:


> Hair vitamins are whack.
> I used to use them...
> They made me gain weight.
> I went from 115-125...
> ...



What vitamin(s) did u take? Some type of B vitamin? Multi-vitamin?

I want this problem


----------



## BonnieB (Mar 10, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> Anyone taking shen min? Any success and how long? Thanks


 
I actually took Shen Min Dht Blocker, Biosil (liquid), The Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg capsules, GNC Hair, SKin & Nails, GNC Ultra Nourishair, GNC Women's Mega Multivitamin ACTIVE, Kelp, and T.V.S. Biotin 5mg for 3 months straight and got 5 inches of new-growth while i was growing out my perm. I was consistent, drunk lots of water, ate okay and walked daily. Though this was 3 years ago it still worked. HTH


----------



## cecepassion (Mar 10, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> I actually took Shen Min Dht Blocker, Biosil (liquid), The Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg capsules, GNC Hair, SKin & Nails, GNC Ultra Nourishair, GNC Women's Mega Multivitamin ACTIVE, Kelp, and T.V.S. Biotin 5mg for 3 months straight and got 5 inches of new-growth while i was growing out my perm. I was consistent, drunk lots of water, ate okay and walked daily. Though this was 3 years ago it still
> worked. HTH


 




Wow that's alot to take...but you got amazing growth.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Mar 10, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> Hair vitamins are whack.
> I used to use them...
> They made me gain weight.
> I went from 115-125...
> ...


 
whats considered eating right?


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 25, 2008)

I love Geritol however,  i'm prescribed prenatal vitamins so that's what i'm taking currently.


----------



## tylertown (Mar 25, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I am! Shen Min and Biosil....... best thing I ever taken for my hair! I've tried HF37, Viviscal, Hair Skin and Nails but I only noticed a true difference when I started the Shen Min and Biosil. I should have done one at a time so I would know which one is responsible for the rapid, healthy, shiny growth but I'm sticking to both....along with my regulars of krill oil, primrose oil, chlorella, and a multi.


 
If you wanna get pregnant be careful with the Shen Min (black cohosh stuff)


----------



## YoungWavey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm currently taking NuHair tablets...I let you know the results


----------



## YoungWavey (Mar 26, 2008)

tylertown said:


> If you wanna get pregnant be careful with the Shen Min (black cohosh stuff)


 

What types of side effects will? My Nuhair tablets have this in it...erplexed


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 26, 2008)

I use PURVANA which are all natural hair vitamins . 30 capsuls 1 a day and they cost $25.00. I prefer theses than taking 3= a day like the other ones.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone taking Fast Grow vitamins from Exotic Allure? I'm curious about this, I saw their ad in a hair magazine.

www.exoticallure.com


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've used Rexall Hair, Skin, and Nails for 3 mths and loved it. My nails were long and my hair started to grow. When I used the last two vits and bought GNC's biotin, b-complex, fish oils, andchorophyll, my nails broke ALL off and my hair is growing sllllllowly. I think I'm going to trash my GNC and order Rexall...If they only had an int'l wal-mart


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 28, 2008)

I take Biotin, fish oil (Which I didn't even know would affect hair growth!) and Vitamins For The Hair from Puritan's Pride. I also take a prenatal and b-complex... among other vitamins... it's working for me.


----------



## malachi74 (Jul 28, 2008)

i heard that taking prenatal multivitamin helps with hairgrowth so even though i'm not planning for a baby, i started taking the target brand.


----------



## nappysunflowers (Jul 28, 2008)

FutureBiotics (2 tablets) 
CoQ10 (200 mg)
B12 (one pill-sublingual)
Flaxseed and Borage oil (2 capsules) 
Iron (one tiny brown pill) 

That's it. I was juggling upwards of 10-12 supplements a day with very little results. Less is definitely more.

Before FutureBiotics, I tried NSI from VitaCost, prenatal vitamins, MSM tablets, Pure MSM powder (I was practically hallucinating), hair growth tinctures, B-100 complex, Biotin straight up (had craters).

I am sticking with this and I'll post an update...


----------



## 2themax (Jul 28, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I take MSM, Biotin and Flaxseed Oil.  Works great for me.



I agree completely!  They work VERY great together AND fast!!  And I take Gueye vitamins!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 28, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I'm not into vitamins anymore...
> *they make me gain weight*...
> I was always between 115-120...
> when I started vitamins I went up to 125...
> ...



You are right about the gaining weight w/ the vitamins!  However, I want the long hair soooooo bad, that I just can't stop taking the vitamins and I lose my weight very quickly.  So, I'm going to keep taking the vits u/t I reach my hair goals.  But I do feel ya on the weight gaining and I have these uncontrollable desires to eat - mostly junk food or whatever's available.


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 28, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Country Life Maxi-Hair Vitamins, and the standard biotin, msm.



Your hair is beautiful...I LOVED the shine!!!


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 28, 2008)

My main go-to vitamin before I found this board was and still is Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nail multi-vitamin.  Now I've added MSM powder, and flaxseed oil gelcaps.  I plan to add silica to the mix as well and see what happens.  I haven't noticed a spike in my appetite though.


----------



## MD_Lady (Aug 11, 2008)

I am a HUGE fan of GNC Ultra Nourish Hair.


----------



## username12 (Aug 11, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I am a HUGE fan of GNC Ultra Nourish Hair.


 

Yes, those vitamins really made my hair grow.  I don't know why I stopped taking them, I guess I ran out and was too lazy to pick up another bottle.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I am a HUGE fan of GNC Ultra Nourish Hair.


 


sistas4longhair said:


> Yes, those vitamins really made my hair grow. I don't know why I stopped taking them, I guess I ran out and was too lazy to pick up another bottle.


 

I'm taking these now and they are GIGANTIC. When I opened the bottle, I was like, ...they smell funny too. Oh well, anything for the sake of some hair.


----------



## imstush (Aug 11, 2008)

Bosslady1 said:


> *WE ARE SOOOOO ><!*
> 
> I will add some fish oil to my diet again. I was using *Sevens Seas Cod Liver* *Oil*. I got to get some more this weekend.


 
I take the bolded and Scotts Emulsion. My mom gave me this as a child, so I started it again.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 11, 2008)

Phytophanere.


----------



## mizzy247 (Aug 17, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> I actually took Shen Min Dht Blocker, Biosil (liquid), The Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg capsules, GNC Hair, SKin & Nails, GNC Ultra Nourishair, GNC Women's Mega Multivitamin ACTIVE, Kelp, and T.V.S. Biotin 5mg for 3 months straight and got 5 inches of new-growth while i was growing out my perm. I was consistent, drunk lots of water, ate okay and walked daily. Though this was 3 years ago it still worked. HTH




You took all of those vitamins at once??


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 17, 2008)

I vote other......................MSM.................AMAZING


Yeah I know its not a vit....................Anyway...................LOVE IT


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 17, 2008)

Always......Nioxin!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the vitamins by Puritan's Pride!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have a favorite brand, but I must say that 1000 mg of Biotin is working for me! I had a touch up yesterday after two months and I was impressed with the growth.  I take biotin, a multivitamin, Vitamin C, and Folic Acid every day.  I just wish I could eat right!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Aug 22, 2008)

kbfluff said:


> Amino Acids
> 
> Viviscal


 
I have to co-sign on the viviscal and biotin. I was popping like 10 pills a day but I had to calm down. So when I DO take vitamins, I take viviscal, biotin( 5mcg), and b 50 complex.


----------



## Msmia (Sep 6, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> I've used Rexall Hair, Skin, and Nails for 3 mths and loved it. My nails were long and my hair started to grow. When I used the last two vits and bought GNC's biotin, b-complex, fish oils, andchorophyll, my nails broke ALL off and my hair is growing sllllllowly. I think I'm going to trash my GNC and order Rexall...If they only had an int'l wal-mart


 
These are what I am taking now.  My hair is really traumitized right now: poor sleeping and eating habits; neglect; having babies; and stress.  My hairline is non existent right now, I hope these help bring them back.

Here the ingredients for the Rexall Hair Skin and Nails (Rexall is owned by Sunbelt).

http://www.sundownnutrition.com/images/ProductLabels/s_030768075804.pdf


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 7, 2008)

Prenatal Vitamins helped my hair grow better than anything else, plus it made my skin glow. The only bad thing or good to some people; it made my breasts fuller.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Nov 8, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Country Life Maxi-Hair Vitamins, and the standard biotin, msm.


+1 for Country life Maxi-hair, and they're timed release.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Nov 8, 2008)

I love my shen min


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 8, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> whats considered eating right?



Sweetsuccess, your hair!!!!
OMG I've been visiting your fotki and didn't see this udapte.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 8, 2008)

I used GNC HS&N.  I hated those horse pills.   I switched to  Nutrillite HS&N and they were okay.   Checking this thread to see if any are better.


----------



## Maxitonia (Feb 25, 2009)

bumping....................


----------



## aminata (May 30, 2009)

bumping need some suggestions.


----------



## PHD_DIVA09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ladies, I just recently purchased Purvana's Hair, Skin and Nails vitamins. With 2.5 mg of Biotin, 200 mg of MSM,  5000 IUs of Vitamin A, Horse tail, and Grapeseed extract...they look to good to be true. 

However, I am scared to take them. I take Centrum Women's vitamin which has the following disclaimer: "Long-term intake of high levels of vitamin A (excluding that sourced from beta-carotene) may increase the risk of osteoporosis in adults. Do not take this product if taking other vitamin A supplements."  Centrum Women's vitamins contain 3,500 IU of Vitamin A. 

_*Would the combo of the HSN vitamins and Centrum Women's provide too much Vitamin A? *_ Your input is greatly needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aminata (Jul 19, 2009)

Bumping again....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

I am currently taking 5000 mcg's of Biotin.  I have also taken:  HairStimulator Vitamins, Hairfinity and Ultra Hair Nourish.

After reading through this thread tonight, I will be looking into Biosil Liquid and possibly Shen Min Dht Blocker as well.

However I have had greatest Results from both Biotin & the Ultra Nourish Hair (Both Long Term User and they've been Tried & True).  

I haven't taken HairStimulator long enough yet to give an adequate review.  And I took HairFinity for about 2 months and stopped because of the price (and the fact that I didn't know too much about it to continue paying that amount).erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> For me, it was Nioxin. I got MAD growth when I was taking them, but they were expensive for me so I stopped.


 
What crlsweetie said.  I had mad growth when I used the Nioxin vitamins along with their follicle booster.  But that stuff gets expensive!  Now I'm trying the MSM along with silica.  I hate taking pills, but I'll try it at least until I finish my bottles.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 19, 2009)

What Biosil brands are you guys using? My favorite is no longer available unless you are finding the Jarrow brand somewhere else.


----------



## lynnstar (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> After reading through this thread tonight, I will be looking into Biosil Liquid and possibly Shen Min Dht Blocker as well.


 
Me too! And probably combining with a prenatal vitamin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

lynnstar said:


> Me too! And probably combining with a prenatal vitamin


 
I just looked them both up on vitacost.  will also look at iherb to see which one is cheaper.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Groganics vitamins? I just bought some a few days ago.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 22, 2009)

Believe it or not, Target's women's vitamins.  No special formula, just those vitamins.  My sis had to go off them because she was needing a perm like every 3 weeks due to all her new growth.  She likes to cut her hair off for some inexplicable reason.  She looks so much better with it long.  For me, they also make my nails grow like crazy, something that must be the vitamin b/c othewise they are a hot mess!


----------



## isabella09 (Jul 22, 2009)

•	Viviscal 
•	Phytophanere
•	Holland & Barrett Mega Vitamins for hair 
•	Flaxseed oil 
•	and last but not least Rich's Max strength OptiMSM.
So far so good


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Country life maxi hair.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW! you took all of that... goodness!  Ok so do you have pics before the 5 inches and up to the 3 mo accomplishment?  Thanks!  this is amazing~!



Angeshrty6 said:


> I actually took Shen Min Dht Blocker, Biosil (liquid), The Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg capsules, GNC Hair, SKin & Nails, GNC Ultra Nourishair, GNC Women's Mega Multivitamin ACTIVE, Kelp, and T.V.S. Biotin 5mg for 3 months straight and got 5 inches of new-growth while i was growing out my perm. I was consistent, drunk lots of water, ate okay and walked daily. Though this was 3 years ago it still worked. HTH


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

Suscribing to this thread. I don't know if the GNC brand is doing it enough for me


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 12, 2009)

There is a diverse number of vitmins that can aid in the growth process or increase the growth.

I can only speak from experience.FOR ME Biotin is my new 1# I take a pill everyday faithfully. Additonally, I take a B Complex and a regular multivitamin.This vitamin regemin for me has helped in the growing process.

I have purchased GNC ultra hair nourshier. It is currently sitting in the medicine cabinet...lol I have enough pills I am taking already.Once I finsh those bottles then I will start taking the Ultra Nourshuier.

I have thought about it purchasing hairinfity pills?.....I think..You know theres like two major hair vitamins I get the two confused sometimes...Anyway, I might try those out.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 13, 2009)

i recently started taking these for 20 days now 
Natures Bounty Hair, skin and Nails Vitamins 
Natures Bounty Biotin which i started yesterday
Natures Boutny Ultra Womens vitamins
Natures Bounty Vitamin E
I will purchase over the weeken Natures Bounty BComplex


----------



## Nova (Aug 13, 2009)

Ultra Hair and Viviscal.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 15, 2009)

Country Life Maxi Hair
Flax, Borage and Omega Oil capsules


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Aug 28, 2009)

I have VERY acne prone skin every time i tried to start taking something it would cause a break out so bad it took a month to recover......so it seems I cant take a thing

I'm crossing my fingers for these new garlic pills.....*sighs*


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 14, 2009)

Super Silica Plus by KAL.

Has Silica with a small amount of MSM in it.  Great bling and softness.


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 15, 2009)

^^^ im the same way---the acne hat the pills causedddddddd was crazyyyyyyyyyy---and i realized i dont even need hair pills my hair grows--i was bein extra---

thats what i get--i couldnt figure out the correlation for awhileeeeeeeeee--but i figured it out--like wtf happened to my skin---insane


----------



## missdemi (Dec 26, 2009)

mrs.shakira said:


> Prenatal Vitamins helped my hair grow better than anything else, plus it made my skin glow. The only bad thing or good to some people; it made my breasts fuller.



Which Prenatal Vitamins?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 6, 2010)

..........msm


----------



## JaneLane (Jan 7, 2010)

i was taking country life maxi hair and i liked them a lot. i thought that futurebiotics may be better, so i ordered those when i ran out. i can never remember to take 3/day, so when these are gone, i'm going to re-order the country life vitamins because you only have to take two.


----------



## Nova (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm taking Viviscal, BioSil, Gueye Hair vits., biotin, B-Complex, multi-vit., chlorella, spirulina, omega 3-6-9, L-Cysteine, Pantothentic Acid (sp?), MSM, (_for hair & arthirits_), fo-ti, vit. c, and others I take for overall health.     I've been on this vit. regime for a month so it's too early to tell how I'm fairing.   

On 31 May, I'll check to see how much growth and thickness I've attained.   Wish me luck!

I know this sounds like an _over-kill_ but, my hair (_currently neck-length_) doesn't grow or bounce back from set-backs as it did in the past.  This is why I'm taking a horde of hair vits.  Plus, I have a number of health issues which forces me to take a bunch of medication on a daily basis.  I think the meds may have affected my hair in a negative manner.   This is why I've subscribed to an arsenal of remedies to combat my hair problems.

I've also jumped on (_out of panic & desperation_) a few challenges although I haven't "_officially_" joined.  I'm terrible with consistency!  

So...with everything I'm doing to get my hair back on a healthy track, I pray this isn't all for naught.   I'm attacking my hair issues from the inside-out.

HHJ everyone!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 19, 2010)

Futurebiotics.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 19, 2010)

exotic allure...


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've heard such wonderful reviews about the Shen Min and the Biosil so I am taking both. I really started them early this month so I know it will take some time to see results. I think the recommendations says 3-4 months I should see a difference. But I am taking them every day. I take like 18 drops of the Biosil in the morning with orange juice, and 1 shen min twice a day after a meal. But also am taking other vit. as well. So we shall see! Hopefully


----------



## lucea (Jan 19, 2010)

I am taking Biosil and Emergencee (1gm Vit C + 1gm of MSM). The Biosil is off the chain as far as results. I've been taking it for about 5 months.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2010)

WriterGirl said:


> I'm currently using Biotin Forte and Marlyn Formula 50. They have been great so far. My mother has taken them for about 6 months, and her hair growth has been fabulous.


 
OT: WriterGirl, your hair in the Jan 2008 pic was the bomb, girl!! Woo!  You're going from great to greater.  Fly to flier.  Just sayin.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 8, 2010)

BUMP!! I'm wondering! Don't want to test a lot or take a lot of pills!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 9, 2010)

I just purchased Purvana and Country Life Maxi Hair. The Purvana came first, so I started with it. I will try the maxi hair, but they are huge and I gotta take 2. I will probably only repurchase the purvana, one pill, great nutrients. Will update in abt 2 mths


----------



## babayred_86 (Feb 10, 2010)

majority of my vitamins comes from swanson's vitamins. They're cheap and so far i have seen results


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 24, 2010)

I take MSM 1,000 mg, multivitamin and extra vitamin c.  I also take epv once a day.


----------



## lluvyanna (Feb 26, 2010)

i take:
GNC HSN
MSM
biotin
vit c
GNC womens ultra mega active [bcus i dance and w/o alot!]
chlorella
silica
inositol/choline
iron 
and folic acid
some for hair and some for my health!


----------



## equestrian (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish I could try the Maxi-hair but it's a tablet(I can't swallow any tablet larger than a advil, capsules are do-able though) and they're scarily huge.


----------



## BronxMyth (Feb 27, 2010)

I loved Phyto, but it's too expensive for me now. I saw quicker results with Phyto, and I like that I only had to take two small pills a day- one after another.

Now I'm taking Futurebiotics. They're tablets and may be hard to swallow for some. You have to take them three times a day (but I take those joints right after another).

I like these better. Way cheaper. I think I paid 12 bucks, or less. My skin is clearer, nails are stronger and grow faster. I don't measure my new growth and I don't know if my increase in new growth is due to the tablets or Alter Ego Cren.

However, my new growth was softer when I was poppin' Phyto.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been taking Maxi-Hair on and off for years and I love it. I'm in the vitamin challenge to get me to take it religiously.


----------



## SaucyWow (Apr 1, 2010)

Castor oil.

Always massage the area.

ALTER EGO NeQual Energizing Intensive Hair Lotion for Hair Loss

ALTER EGO Curativ Ego Cren *Hair drops*

I think Dr. "something" for the temple area. lol


----------



## Jas123 (Apr 1, 2010)

i'm gonna say anyone you take consistently


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Apr 2, 2010)

MCrzyGr said:


> Futurebiotics!!!



does it work really well? i tried it for a month but i stopped because because they were so huge and it said take 3 at a time


----------



## mush211 (Apr 3, 2010)

My sister took Shen Min (the purple one) consistantly for a while and her hair grew very long and thick


----------



## Polka Dot Chic (Apr 11, 2010)

I use some that I get from the Dollar General, because they are much cheaper and have all of the same ingredients as the ones that come from GNC.  They work really good form me and Future Biotics did as well but were to expensive.


----------



## KSand (Apr 11, 2010)

lluvyanna said:


> i take:
> GNC HSN
> MSM
> biotin
> ...



Do you take all these daily? Have you had any adverse reactions? I take Biotin & B50 but I'm looking to add GNC HSN and MSM.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought that GNC Ultra Nourish Hair vitamins were the bomb until I tried Nioxin and Phytospecific Cap Energy vitamins. For me, Phyto is first, then Nioxin, then GNC. I will continue to alternate between Phyto and Nioxin though until I can't afford them anymore, which hopefully will be NEVAH!.


----------



## SOdie429 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been using Hairfinity. I think they've been doing a good job. I went from CL to SL in 5 months. I wish I had pics, but being deployed I haven't been taking much pics. Anyway, I want to try Biotin Forte...since I got it for free. LOL


----------



## achangedlife (Jun 5, 2010)

I was taking prenatals and saw a difference, however they're packed away now since I just moved. It's been a couple weeks since I've taken them and my nails are breaking like crazy. Also they gave me tiny bumps on my face, like the ones I had when I was pregnant. I think I'm gonna go to target and pick up the women's vitamin.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Back on the Biotin!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm currently taking Hairfinity vits. It's a bit too early for me to state that these vits work because I've only been using it for 2 weeks now. I like the fact that with this brand, u only have to take 2 pills a day. I'll continue using it for a month and then do a length check


----------



## divachyk (Jun 14, 2010)

prenatals although i'm looking to up my intake on other supplements that prenatals don't give me for hair growth/thickness/shine. i hear flaxseed and fish oil is good. i got a dr appt tomorrow and will ask and share if anything helpful turns up of it.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 15, 2010)

*I have been taking hairfinty for a year, they work great, but the shipping and the price of them gets me,plus I take Centrum Multi Chewables,when I have shedding I take garlic.*

*I'm thinking about switching from hairfinity to GNC hair skin and nails, and adding fish oil.*


*This what I plan on taking in my new vit reg: Hairfinity or GNC, Fish, and still take my Centrum chewables*


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

Bumping!









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LongCurlz (Jun 20, 2010)

I just started using Healthy Hair Skin & Nails™ by ProCaps Laboratories and so far no type of side effects I think its because there are no additives in these pills they are pure, I have also heard alot of good reviews about them.

here are the ingredients:


----------



## janda (Jun 20, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> I just started using Healthy Hair Skin & Nails™ by ProCaps Laboratories and so far no type of side effects I think its because there are no additives in these pills they are pure, I have also heard alot of good reviews about them.
> 
> here are the ingredients:


 I am waiting for mine. I ordered from HSN and they were on waitlist. I, too, read the positive reviews.


----------



## agar10 (Jul 31, 2010)

okay so i know that taking vitamins are great for your skin, hair and nails but do you think it was the number one factor in your hair growth? or is it your diet and exercise routine? or maybe its the way you take care of your hair!? Im asking this question because im considering taking some type of vitamins but i dont want to waste my time or money taking something that isn't a contributing factor in my growth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2010)

Right Now I'm using Andrew Lessman's Hair, Skin & Nails.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2010)

Okay I just recently made a switch and now I am taking Hairfinity Hair vitamins and have been taking them for 10 days now and will continue them for the next 8-12 months and then make my assessment of them. 

I still like Phyto Cap Energy, but they are so expensive and need to look for something a little cheaper but effective and found Hairfinity. I heard great things about them and hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

My mom has me on the Andrew Leissman (I hope I spelled that right) Hair, Skin, and Nail Vitamins...I will let you know how well I think they work after I straighten Dec 31st!


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm making the switch from GNC hair, skin, and nail vitamins (that one and ultra-nourish) to Shen Min and Biosil.  I have no complaints with GNC, I just want to try something different. I'll use it for at least six months and continue to take MSM with vitamin C. I also take a multi-vitamin, iron pills for anemia and garlic for my immune system and shedding. I'll have to check to see if I have to switch Multi-vitamin type ( I take Centrum Women Ultra- pink tablets).

Other supplements I take include echinacea/goldenseal and fish oil or Omega if I find the kinds I like. I tend to do vitamins in the morning and supplements in the afternoon.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hairfinity gave me a good boost. Its a keeper


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

Got to pick some vits up tomorrow. The best ones I had were the Nutrilite HSN vitamins. I'll see which ones I can find here.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank G-d I did more research on Shen Min! I'm ordering Hairinfinity instead. Liver problems and potentially cancer is NOT worth longer hair, faster.


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm taking Nioxin, Greens Plus Powder, and MSM


----------



## ilong (Aug 17, 2012)

Was researching my next HSN vitamin purchase and ran across this thread, so I'm bumping it.   Maybe an updated poll is needed to add Hairfinity, Futurebiotics, Country Life, etc.

The HSN vitaminsI have been taking (Swansons brand) are not as "potent or robust" as I would like.  They do not have so many of the vitamins, minerals I'd like, so I'm switching brands.

So ladies learn from my laziness, "check the labels" *BEFORE* you hit the BUY NOW/SUBMIT button.    

I am purchasing Futurebiotics for my next three month HSN vitamin intake.   I take several vitamin supplements, but I still would like a "ROBUST" HSN - as I am trying to reach APL (at least) by year end.

If I see a dramatic improvement with Futurebiotics I won't "break it" , they will be my designated HSN vitamin.


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you take all of your vitamins in the morning, or do you try to space it out throughout the day?


----------



## ilong (Aug 17, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> Do you take all of your vitamins in the morning, or do you try to space it out throughout the day?


 
Morning - as I am dressing I take MSM in OJ with vitamins

Afternoon - after lunch (Biotin, Vit C, Horsetail, HSN, , etc, etc, etc,)  - NO MSM

Evening - after dinner (same as lunch)

As most - I am dedicated to taking my vitamins for a period - then something happens that gets me sidetracked.
I keep my vitamins on my nightstand now to see if seeing them visually morning and night will serve as a reminder.  So far so good.  I've been consistent for 3 months.  If I run late in the mornings I may miss that dose, but so far I seem to always get one dose down.


----------

